# New Scooter, Thanks Markf



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My new scooter arrived today thanks to Mark, I'm getting a collection now.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Where did you get the stand?







You could have sent me the stand and saved me buying a scooter from Belgium.









That Lamby is a beautiful colour.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I made it out of a bent spring bar.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah _that's _why you call them a universal springbar then Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool collection Roy









I wonder if I could squeeze another bike in the garage?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice collection you've got going Roy









BTW I would recommend cleaning the number plate on the black one, don't want the law to stopping you


----------

